# Missing Racoon - please help



## serasvictoria (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, Missing racoon lost friday eveing 11.02.11, in the wells to glastonbury area of somerset. She is 11 months old, please could you get in touvh if you see her or hear of anyone that has. Thanks ever so much for your help!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your Raccoon.

Fingers and everything crossed for a safe return.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I hope you find her soon.

There was one reported seen in Hampshire, but thats a bit far from you to be your little girlie.


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Hope you find your little raccoon..


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope you find her soon, all fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

you have a PM one is blank or just says hello the second is the proper one. 
sorry I hit enter by accident. 

Joe


----------



## serasvictoria (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the luck, I don't think she could be the one in hampshire as she only went awol on friday evening. But thanks for all the info.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you thought that someone could have stolen her, transported her to Hampshire and then she escaped?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no, thats awful news. I hope you find her. How did she manage to escape? Atuki wont even go past the doorstep on his own.


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this, Any news today? was she micro-chipped?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

That's aweful  Hope you find her soon. Is she micro-chipped at all?


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Have only just seen this post and hope with all my heart that you will be reunited very soon,all my hopes and wishes for you.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

I pmed about a tortoise found in a garden 3 miles away but no reply to the pm nor a post on here. 
any news?


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Get intouch with local wildlife rescues, newspaper and anoyone who would know. Put up flyers with a reward. 
Just get people to look any way you can. Really hope it turns up for you x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's living in the woods by now i'd reckon...


----------

